# Fritzbox 7170 als Repeater an Netconnect Box Premium



## blueman (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Router ( Netconnect Box Premium ) von Netcologne.
Nuin wollte ich meine Fritzbox 7170 als Repeater diesen koppeln.
Allerdings geht das nicht.

Die Netconnect box ist glaube ich nicht repeaterfähig.

Kann ich die Fritzbox trotzdem per Lan ans Netzwerk anschließen und dann als Repeater laufen lassen?

danke


----------



## K3n$! (12. September 2010)

Hi,

das was du suchst, wird hier beschrieben:

Fritzbox 7170 als Repeater (Moers268) - Computerhilfen.de

Demnach ist es ein Accesspoint und kein Repeater :S


----------



## blueman (13. September 2010)

danke! genau das habe ich gesucht! Super!
Es funktioniert!


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2010)

gern geschehen


----------

